

Test - yakexi

just a test 
http://google.com<p>Should All Web Traffic Be Encrypted?
The prevalence of free, open WiFi has made it rather easy for a WiFi eavesdropper to steal your identity cookie for the websites you visit while you're connected to that WiFi access point. This is something I talked about in Breaking the Web's Cookie Jar. It's difficult to fix without making major changes to the web's infrastructure.<p>In the year since I wrote that, a number of major websites have "solved" the WiFi eavesdropping problem by either making encrypted HTTPS web traffic an account option or mandatory for all logged in users.<p>For example, I just noticed that Twitter, transparently to me and presumably all other Twitter users, switched to an encrypted web connection by default. You can tell because most modern browsers show the address bar in green when the connection is encrypted.
Should All Web Traffic Be Encrypted?
The prevalence of free, open WiFi has made it rather easy for a WiFi eavesdropper to steal your identity cookie for the websites you visit while you're connected to that WiFi access point. This is something I talked about in Breaking the Web's Cookie Jar. It's difficult to fix without making major changes to the web's infrastructure.<p>In the year since I wrote that, a number of major websites have "solved" the WiFi eavesdropping problem by either making encrypted HTTPS web traffic an account option or mandatory for all logged in users.<p>For example, I just noticed that Twitter, transparently to me and presumably all other Twitter users, switched to an encrypted web connection by default. You can tell because most modern browsers show the address bar in green when the connection is encrypted.
Should All Web Traffic Be Encrypted?
The prevalence of free, open WiFi has made it rather easy for a WiFi eavesdropper to steal your identity cookie for the websites you visit while you're connected to that WiFi access point. This is something I talked about in Breaking the Web's Cookie Jar. It's difficult to fix without making major changes to the web's infrastructure.<p>In the year since I wrote that, a number of major websites have "solved" the WiFi eavesdropping problem by either making encrypted HTTPS web traffic an account option or mandatory for all logged in users.<p>For example, I just noticed that Twitter, transparently to me and presumably all other Twitter users, switched to an encrypted web connection by default. You can tell because most modern browsers show the address bar in green when the connection is encrypted.
======
yakexi
test reply: ust a test <http://google.com> Should All Web Traffic Be
Encrypted? The prevalence of free, open WiFi has made it rather easy for a
WiFi eavesdropper to steal your identity cookie for the websites you visit
while you're connected to that WiFi access point. This is something I talked
about in Breaking the Web's Cookie Jar. It's difficult to fix without making
major changes to the web's infrastructure.

In the year since I wrote that, a number of major websites have "solved" the
WiFi eavesdropping problem by either making encrypted HTTPS web traffic an
account option or mandatory for all logged in users.

For example, I just noticed that Twitter, transparently to me and presumably
all other Twitter users, switched to an encrypted web connection by default.
You can tell because most modern browsers show the address bar in green when
the connection is encrypted. Should All Web Traffic Be Encrypted? The
prevalence of free, open WiFi has made it rather easy for a WiFi eavesdropper
to steal your identity cookie for the websites you visit while you're
connected to that WiFi access point. This is something I talked about in
Breaking the Web's Cookie Jar. It's difficult to fix without making major
changes to the web's infrastructure.

In the year since I wrote that, a number of major websites have "solved" the
WiFi eavesdropping problem by either making encrypted HTTPS web traffic an
account option or mandatory for all logged in users.

For example, I just noticed that Twitter, transparently to me and presumably
all other Twitter users, switched to an encrypted web connection by default.
You can tell because most modern browsers show the address bar in green when
the connection is encrypted. Should All Web Traffic Be Encrypted? The
prevalence of free, open WiFi has made it rather easy for a WiFi eavesdropper
to steal your identity cookie for the websites you visit while you're
connected to that WiFi access point. This is something I talked about in
Breaking the Web's Cookie Jar. It's difficult to fix without making major
changes to the web's infrastructure.

In the year since I wrote that, a number of major websites have "solved" the
WiFi eavesdropping problem by either making encrypted HTTPS web traffic an
account option or mandatory for all logged in users.

